# Help!



## Jennst (May 28, 2006)

I've got two fish, one goldfish and one shubunkin. My goldfish is ill and i don't know what to do. He just swims round in random directions and rolls and sometimes is just lying at the bottom of the tank. I've looked on google and it said something about the swim bladder but I'm not sure. 

What can I do to help my goldfish? And is my shubunkin going to be infected too?!?

Please help!!

Jenn
x x x


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

OY!
This is a toughie.

We need to know some more stuff to help us narrow down the problem.

How big are they?
What size tank?
How long have you had them?
What do you feed them?
How much do you feed them?
Does anything else seem to be wrong with them?
( Any spots, slimy patches, redness, etc? )
Any peculiar swelling?
When did this problem begin?
Have you done anything to the tank or it's surroundings lately?


----------

